# Tummy & Chest Rash



## Vizsla Baby

I hope someone knows what this is. Our one year old female developed a rash on her tummy, thighs, under arms, inner legs & chest. Basically everywhere.

They are mostly red marks/welts that look like poison ivy but some look like pimples/pustules. 

She did play in the pond yesterday but its the same pond she's played in since we got her. Otherwise, no unusual contact with anything I can think of.

It doesn't seem to be bothering her, she's licked it about twice today, but not obsessively.

Probably going to vet tomorrow but would like opinions & advice first! We did just give her some Benadryl (she tolerates it fine - had a bee sting a few weeks ago & was OK with it).

Here's a pic. Poor baby.


----------



## Darcy1311

That looks quite sore,my Vizsla gets similar and I think its ant bites on my dog,Darcy goes one better and developes small bald spots on her, I think its damage done after a bite, but she is also off to the vets on Thursday to see exactly what it is. Hope your dog is okay..


----------



## harrigab

Ruby had the same last autumn, it cleared up in a couple of days, I assumed it was mite bites from the fields that I'd been walking her in.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Talked about quite recently, quite common complaint on their soft underside skin.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4124.msg29686/topicseen.html#new

Check out RASHES on the search button, hope it helps 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab

not as clear a photo as yours, but you can probs make out the rash


----------



## texasred

The first pic looks a lot like ant bites. I would treat with Benadryl and just in case its something she is getting into at the pond rinse her off after her play time there. Our youngest V has such a prey drive that she will even go after ants and I'm sure she has figured out she is going to get stung. Even with me treating the yard she did it so much one year, that she got a bacterial infection from it. I always start with home remedies (they work most of the time) and if I don't see improvements, then head to the vet.


----------



## OttosMama

I just brought Otto to the vet for a similar rash on his ears. Not quite as large and red but almost flesh colored bumps. The vet said that they were most likely nat bites and they will often times go for dogs' ears and short haired dogs' bellies. I too would give her some Benadryl if it seems itchy. The doc sold me some pet guard bug repellent to keep Mosquitos and nats away. She said that advantix flee and tick medicine is also supposedly made to repel pesty insects. Other options are traditional bug repellent, although it contains an ingredient that they do not suggest using on children/animals. However, She told me she has wiped excess bug repellent on her own dogs' ears just for precaution. She also suggested Avon skin so soft, but admitted she wasn't sure how effective it is. This is why I went with the pet guard gel.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Thanks everyone! 

Today the belly rash is a bit better but now there are raised bumps on her neck & back. She had that on her cheek a few weeks ago and then the hair fell out where the bumps were so she has a temporary cluster of white spots.

Going to run her to the vet just to make sure it's nothing more than hives/allergies. Need to have her looked over anyway - her eyes goop a bit more than any other dog I've ever had, which is also probably normal for V's but I want to check just in case there is an infection.

I know its not ants because she was supervised 100% of the time. We rinse her off well after swimming (because of the pond smell) so I don't think it's the pond. The grass is high right now & needs to be cut for hay. There could be something at the tip the grass of it that is bothering her (there is a little bud there right now) . She's run in it for almost a year though & never been bothered before.....

I'll drop back in & update everyone.


----------



## SkyyMax

Max has the same problem with rash (looks like 1st picture) - it's been going on for over a month. He is loosing fur, bald spots look almost like a moth has eaten patches on his sides, underarms and belly. He also has a lot of bumps. like mosquito bites everywhere.
When I took him to the vet, he said it's probably a flea allergy (we did not see fleas, the vet found only 2).

He is currently on allergy pills, was treated by Advantix twice this month, I do not see any changes.
I think it could be grass irritation/ allergy - every weekend we go hiking and the dogs play in a field, the rash gets more noticeable after that.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Our vet said definite hives from allergy - probably grass or something new in the pond. For $160 she can do a southeast region allergy panel & tell me exactly what it is (if this continues, I'll get it). The allergy panel will allow us to give her weekly shots if need be to keep this from occurring again because I don't see her being able to avoid something like grass.

She also might have poison ivy mixed in with it. 

She was tested for mites & has none. No fleas either.

Because there are pustules that could get infected, they put her on an antibiotic for 3 weeks and we are giving her Benadry 50 mg twice a day for 3 weeks. 

I hope it clears things up.

skyymax - she has a few white patches too - where she's had bumps before on her cheek - they are just about healed & the fur is growing back. We originally thought the raised spots were from her running through sticker bushes, but now, it appears that it's related to these allergies.

Fortunately she is not itching, hurting or licking anything - she seems totally normal & unfazed by it all. 

Vet says that smooth haired dogs like Vizslas tend to have more skin problems than other dogs.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

VizslaBaby, Our dog Flynn has had something similar, with the red spots on his underbelly and then raised bumps (hives) 2 years in a row (since we moved to a new area). The raised bumps were under his fur and not colored. It only lasted for a couple of weeks (and then came back the next year) and the Vet is pretty certain it is an allergic reaction but not to food (we tried elimination diets). It's seasonal for him and most likely something growing this time of year and we never did find out what it was (eve after the panel test). It got pretty bad at one point an Benadryl wasn't working so we had to do a short course of Prednisone, which we hated to do. In the past he's also had the white bumps that go away and leave a temporary bald spot. We've since found out he has some autoimmune issues and the allergies may be related. What region do you live in? Wondering if they're allergic to something similar. I tried for the longest time to find other V owners whose dog(s) had the same issues.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

We live on the South Carolina/Georgia border. How about you?


----------



## Moose

Moose used to get bad rashes like that, he still dose get rashes once in a while. we just give him children's benedryl and he's fine. he has allergies to the grass, poor, guy! 

When we're at the cottage he gets adult benedryl, because he had ar eally bad reaction to bug bites {black flies?} last summer, we thought he was a gonner- totally swollen , foaming at the mouth, full of hives it was awful.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Vizsla Baby, we're in Massachusetts but Flynn (our bumpy v) is from Red dog Kennels in MI. 

Moose, that sounds awful, poor thing


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Update - so far so good - the Benadryl & antibiotics seem to be working - almost all the red spots are gone and the bumps on her back & neck are too. 

Now if her hair will just grow back on her cheek!

This weekend we are headed out to our farm (where I think the offending allergen is). We plan to keep her out of the pond and see if that is where the problem is (though I think its the grass).

If it's the grass, I guess hubbies gotta get on the tractor & cut 25 acres down low so it doesn't bother her. Yikes! ;D


----------



## adrino

Just found this thread because I'm trying to find out what's wrong with Elza.

She's been having little bumps on her neck for a few weeks. One would appear then go away then another appear and on and on. Eventually she started to have red rash on her chest and a few bumps on her belly and some around her lady bits or where she sits on the ground. Nothing on her back or where she has full hair cover. She's already on a hypoallergenic diet and we don't give her many treats, mostly the same as her food, hypoallergenic. 
Few days ago she started to have a couple of spotish like bumps, with little white-yellow middle. 

Got her some Piriton but only just started to give it to her and so far haven't seen any change. 

I was wondering how's your girls and boys doing with the rash they had. Do you still have any problems or it eventually went away? Did you all go to the vet with it?


----------

